
Why is Social Media in Germany: 5 Years Behind - Shakescode
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/social_media_in_germany_5_years_behind_-_still_lot_to_learn.php
======
fbailey
because all the people hang out on english speaking sites, like me on HN...

